# В сложившейся ситуации



## Konstantinos

Россия высоко оценивает усилия Саудовской Аравии в качестве председателя «Группы двадцати». В сложившейся ситуации текущая повестка форума была перефокусирована на восстановление мировой экономики, защиту здоровья и благополучия людей.

Hi all. This is from a Putin's speech. What situation is the сложившейся? Yandex translate says "In the current situation", but it perplexes me with the next "current" adjective: текущая.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Это то же самое, только канцелярским языком.


----------



## nizzebro

It means "In this situation" in the sense of "under the circumstances".
Сложившаяся means such that has developed as 'formed by summing of some factors preceding'.
сложить - "to make lying together": to pile up,  to add up
 + ся (reflexive meaning)
Still, that is a formal cliche so the sense of development is not so significant.


----------



## Vovan

"*В текущей ситуации*" (=currently, as of now; in the present situation) may emphasize the temporariness/oddity/indefiniteness of the current situation, while "*в сложившейся ситуации*" (~"in the resulting circumstances; under the existing conditions") is often slightly negative and focused on the results of some past events that are actively affecting the present situation. 

For example:
_Утверждать что-то определенное в текущей ситуации пока рано. _(~As of now, it's too early to state anything definite. )​_В сложившейся ситуации выборов у нас не так много. _(~We don't have many options under the existing conditions.)​


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Утверждать *что-то* определенное в текущей ситуации пока рано.


Что-либо.


Vovan said:


> В сложившейся ситуации выборов у нас не так много.


Это, простите, на каком языке?


----------



## Vovan

*GCRaistlin*, не мешало бы подкреплять свои суровые приговоры ссылками на источники норм: отвечать на вульгарную вкусовщину в мои планы не входит.


----------



## GCRaistlin

> Различие между местоимениями *что-то* и *что-нибудь* (соответственно *кто-то* и *кто-нибудь*) заключается в том, что частица *-то* придает значение *«неизвестно что или кто»*, а частица *-нибудь* придает значение *«безразлично что или кто»*. Ср.: _Он рассказывал *что-то* интересное. – Расскажите *что-нибудь* интересное; Он стал звать *кого-то* на помощь (неизвестно кого для лица говорящего) – Он стал звать *кого-нибудь* на помощь (безразлично кого)._ Ср. также в диалоге: – _Приходил *кто-нибудь* к нам сегодня? – Да, *кто-то* приходил._ Неопределенность местоимений с частицей *-нибудь* позволяет связывать их с предметом, еще не имеющимся налицо, отсюда возможность употреблять их при глаголе-сказуемом в форме будущего времени, повелительного или сослагательного наклонения, а также в вопросительных предложениях, например: _Я попытаюсь *что-нибудь* сделать для вас; Пошлите рукопись *кому-нибудь* на отзыв; Если бы *кто-нибудь* позвонил мне заранее, я бы знал что делать._


Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XXXIX

Выбор - возможность выбирать; наличие нескольких вариантов для выбора.
Выборы - демократическая процедура определения наиболее подходящего кандидата на какую-либо должность
выбор — Викисловарь

И - да, таки на _какую-либо_, а не на _какую-то_.

А в высшем смысле вы, безусловно, правы: настоящих выборов у нас в сложившейся ситуации не то что не так много, а и вовсе нет.


----------



## Vovan

*GCRaistlin*

Существительное "выбор" в значении "предмет/результат выбора" вполне исчисляемо в _любых _контекстах, о чем свидетельствуют соответствующие употребления как в устной речи, так и в художественной литературе:

_Он не сосредоточен на одном направлении, у него много выборов, много направлений. _(Интервью в журнале "Искусство кино", 1981, № 4)​_Как и перед всяким человеком, жизнь ставила передо мной много выборов и исходов._ (Аркадий Бухов (1889-1937). "О тихо голодающих".)​​


GCRaistlin said:


> "Различие между местоимениями *что-то* и *что-нибудь*_..."_


Указываемые в книге различия самоочевидны для любого носителя языка, однако не имеют отношения к моему примеру, где возможны оба варианта. Ваш вариант лишь _подчеркивает _принципиальную невозможность утверждать что-либо определенное ("что-либо определенное" = "что бы то ни было определенное").


----------



## pimlicodude

I prefer a more literal translation to illustrate the meaning: in the having-been-formed situation.
Note: I only mean in order to show the meaning to a foreign learner of Russian. This would not be a natural English phrase at all.


----------



## Vovan

*Pimlicodude*, how would you say that in idiomatic English?


pimlicodude said:


> in the having-been-formed situation


----------



## pimlicodude

Vovan said:


> *Pimlicodude*, how would you say that in idiomatic English?


in the situation that we find ourselves in or in the situation that has arisen


----------



## pimlicodude

Konstantinos said:


> Россия высоко оценивает усилия Саудовской Аравии в качестве председателя «Группы двадцати». В сложившейся ситуации текущая повестка форума была перефокусирована на восстановление мировой экономики, защиту здоровья и благополучия людей.
> 
> Hi all. This is from a Putin's speech. What situation is the сложившейся? Yandex translate says "In the current situation", but it perplexes me with the next "current" adjective: текущая.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


текущий is an adjective, but is formed as a present participle. It means "flowing", literally, just as "courant" in French means "flowing" and "current".
сложившийся is a perfect participle = that has been formed. I think learners are told the participles are not vital to understand for spoken Russian - but they are all over written Russian.

скадываюшийся: being formed, that is being formed.
скадывавшийся: having been formed, that has been formed (but imperfective)
сложившийся: having been formed, that has been formed (perfective)

Just these 3 for the reflexive verbs (but five for the non-reflexive verbs, as then you have складывающий, forming; складываемый, being formed; складывавший, having formed imperfective; сложивший, having formed perfective; сло́женный, having been formed).

I think you may know all of this and are just asking the difference in nuance between текущий and сложившийся, but in case anyone looks up this thread, I added this.

NB: an interesting question would be what difference there was between сложившийся and сложенный as they both mean "having been formed". Could you say в сложенной ситуации?


----------



## jbionic2010

pimlicodude said:


> : an interesting question would be what difference there was between сложившийся and сложенный as they both mean "having been formed". Could you say в сложенной ситуации?



Сложенный или складной столик is a portable folding table in English, while "folded table" would be uncommon. In Russian "сложенная ситуация" sounds very odd, even though it is still understandable. You may say "сложная ситуация", which bears a different meaning however.


----------



## nizzebro

One cannot сложить ситуацию; you can e.g.:

Сложить вещи /два числа /последствия в уме - note: here, we add things up; but  that does not directly imply a resulting formation;
Сложить рифму/стих - in principle, the same meaning as above
Cложить [складной предмет: столик, кресло, нож] - the meaning jbionic pointed out
Cложить газету/лист бумаги вдвое/вчетверо -  the same meaning as above
Сложить (с [себя/него/кого-л.]) полномочия

Some abstract things which can reflexively сложиться:
Сложилась ситуация
Сложились хорошие условия
Сложилось впечатление
[[(Хорошо/плохо) сложился]/[не сложился] отпуск
(Не) сложились отношения

All the notions above can be expressed imperfectively with складывать(ся).


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> One cannot сложить ситуацию; you can e.g.:
> 
> Сложить вещи /два числа /последствия в уме - note: here, we add things up; but  that does not directly imply a resulting formation;
> Сложить рифму/стих - in principle, the same meaning as above
> Cложить [складной предмет: столик, кресло, нож] - the meaning jbionic pointed out
> Cложить газету/лист бумаги вдвое/вчетверо -  the same meaning as above
> Сложить (с [себя/него/кого-л.]) полномочия
> 
> Some abstract things which can reflexively сложиться:
> Сложилась ситуация
> Сложились хорошие условия
> Сложилось впечатление
> [[(Хорошо/плохо) сложился]/[не сложился] отпуск
> (Не) сложились отношения
> 
> All the notions above can be expressed imperfectively with складывать(ся).


Thank you. I see now that with ситуация it has to be the reflexive сложиться. I've wondered about this for some time, as сложенный and сложившийся (and the situation is the same with thousands of other similar reflextive/non-reflexive pairs) can both be given the same translation into English (which is a hint that you shouldn't work off the English translation, but rather off the internal logic of the Russian).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Существительное "выбор" в значении "предмет/результат выбора" вполне исчисляемо в _любых _контекстах


И подкрепляют ваш суровый приговор аж целых два примера? В обоих, кстати, речь о _повторяющихся ситуациях. _То есть вот есть одна ситуация, где нужно/можно сделать выбор, а потом будет вторая. Поэтому и _выборы_. Хотя звучит всё равно неуклюже и добавляет пафоса. Ни о каких "любых" контекстах и речи нет.



Vovan said:


> Указываемые в книге различия самоочевидны для любого носителя языка, однако не имеют отношения к моему примеру, где возможны оба варианта.


Нет. У вас _что-то_ употреблено относительно сущности, которой пока не существует: ведь утверждать рано, значит, пока ещё никто ничего не утверждает. А _что-то _- это всегда об уже существующем, но неизвестном говорящему.
Объяснение Розенталя относительно значения местоимений с _нибудь, _кстати, не совсем точно: это не всегда "всё равно что" - это может быть и "пока неизвестно что - в силу того, что его ещё нет".

Вообще интересно, конечно: требуете "источники норм", а когда вам в них тычут, голословно утверждаете, что они вообще и ни при чём тут.

Спорить я с вами не собираюсь - просто указываю на ошибки, что ТС не принял ваши примеры за нормативное употребление.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> В обоих, кстати, речь о _повторяющихся ситуациях. _То есть вот есть одна ситуация, где нужно/можно сделать выбор, а потом будет вторая. Поэтому и _выборы_.


И что с того? Одновременно ли несколько выборов у человека или последовательно - неважно. Вот еще примеры:

_У предпринимателя, столкнувшегося с вымогательством, есть четыре выбора. Первый — заплатить взятку._ (Д. Лисицын. "Шаффи Матер".)​_У него три выбора: и на повышение, на понижение или воздерживаться от сделок._ (А. Элдер. "Как играть и выигрывать на бирже".)​_В вашей статье, опубликованной в июле в «The Washington Post», вы написали, что у Путина есть три пути, три выбора дальнейшего развития событий в Украине._ (З. Бжезинский. "Россия в американской геополитике".)​_У нас было два выбора: подчиниться обстоятельствам, либо бороться – третьего не дано._ (И. Елисеев. "Раз-два".)​​И примеров таких - тьма-тьмущая.



GCRaistlin said:


> Объяснение Розенталя <...>_, _кстати, не совсем точно.


Что, и у Розенталя что-то что-нибудь не так? 


GCRaistlin said:


> указываю на ошибки, что ТС не принял ваши примеры за нормативное употребление.



*Это и есть нормативное употребление*, а то, что вы считаете "ошибками", - не более чем результат вашего домысливания за автора высказываний (о том, что ему известно, и т.п.), а также чрезмерная приверженность "нормативному" по Розенталю.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Одновременно ли несколько выборов у человека или последовательно - неважно.


Важно. В каждый конкретный момент времени у него может быть только _выбор, _сиречь наличие возможности выбирать.


Vovan said:


> И примеров таких - тьма-тьмущая.


Ваши примеры, кроме последнего, - переводы с иностранных языков. Неубедительно. Переводчики - не русские классики, чтобы на них ориентироваться. Естественно, удобнее сказать: "У него было три выбора" вместо, например, "Он мог выбрать одно из трёх": такая конструкция проще - не нужно отбрасывать слово _выбор _и строить всё с нуля. То же самое касается _что-то_ в значении _что-нибудь: _сойдёт ради экономии на одном слоге. Но проще и короче - не значит стилистически верно. 


Vovan said:


> Что, и у Розенталя что-то что-нибудь не так?


Конечно. Я уже упоминал об этом.


Vovan said:


> Это и есть нормативное употребление


Можно было еще подчеркнуть, чего ж только болдом-то.
Задачи переучить того, кто не слушает аргументов, не ставится. Повторяю: я писал для ТС.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> В каждый конкретный момент времени у него может быть только _выбор_


Вполне возможно, что во времена Ушакова (т.е. век назад!) дело обстояло именно так.


GCRaistlin said:


> Но проще и короче - не значит стилистически верно.


Не значит _красиво_. 
Но красота и нахождение в пределах нормы - не одно и то же. 
Кроме того, делать какие-то утверждения о стилистических ошибках/недочетах в предложении, ограничиваясь анализом лишь его одного, - занятие часто рискованное.


GCRaistlin said:


> Повторяю: я писал для ТС.


Повторяю: #5 - безапелляционный выпад в мою сторону, а не "для ТС".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Вполне возможно, что во времена Ушакова (т.е. век назад!) дело обстояло именно так.


И сейчас обстоит. Опровергнуть меня просто: процитируйте хотя бы двух-трех авторов, которые, можно предположить, обладают чувством языка и при этом позволяют себе так вольно "множить".


Vovan said:


> Не значит _красиво_.
> Но красота и нахождение в пределах нормы - не одно и то же.


О красоте мы вообще не говорим - она мало кому доступна. Тот максимум, которому способен следовать среднестатистический носитель языка, - это стилистическая верность речи. Достигается чтением большого количества книг (написанных теми, кому доступна _красота_), в основном в детстве и юности. Оттуда мы узнаем, что стилистически верно/точно, а что нет. Некоторые потом суммируют накопленное и издают толковые словари. Но написанное в таком словаре, замечу, нормой не является - только рекомендацией к употреблению, от которой при наличии оснований можно с полным правом отойти. Норма бывает в орфографии, несколько реже - в пунктуации.
Вы же, приводя довольно-таки чудовищный с точки зрения стилистики пример, создаёте у ТС ложное представление, что такое употребление тоже рекомендованно. Это нехорошо.


Vovan said:


> делать какие-то утверждения о стилистических ошибках/недочетах в предложении, ограничиваясь анализом лишь его одного, - занятие часто рискованное.


Нельзя сказать, что понял, что вы имели в виду, но - ничего, рискну. Кстати, _какие-либо_, а не _какие-то_.


Vovan said:


> Повторяю: #5 - безапелляционный выпад в мою сторону, а не "для ТС".


Тогда я не предполагал, что вы захотите так упереться. Поэтому всё дальнейшее прошу не воспринимать как попытку вас переубедить. Это даже Ушакову с Розенталем, боюсь, не под силу было бы.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> так вольно "множить"


*Здесь нет умножения сущностей. *Необходимость в новом значении (пусть и скалькированном - и что с того?) может быть обоснована логически. В основе - вот это значение (по Малому академическому словарю):


> О том, кто (или что) выбран (выбрано).
> _Мать присматривалась к нему и наконец одобрила Танин выбор. _(Первенцев. "Огненная земля".)


Толкование дано неточно - как минимум потому, что можно говорить о будущем выборе.
_Она никогда не согласится с выбором своей дочери - что бы та ни выбрала. _(Контекст - выбор обучения в том или ином вузе либо иного занятия после школы.)​​А раз так, то можно говорить и о потенциальном выборе - о том (тех вузах или занятиях), что (которые) в принципе может (могут) быть выбрано (выбраны). Вот тут-то они и рождаются, родименькие, - выборы. 
_"(Возможных) выборов у меня, на самом деле, немного", - подумала девочка._​​Сегодня мы часто говорим "опции", вчера говорили "варианты", однако первое (в данном значении) - сленг, а второе выражает слишком общее понятие, не привязанное всецело к идее выбора, при этом должной коннотации (сложность выбора, выбор как выход/путь и т.д.) не имеет ни первое, ни второе.

В художественной литературе прошлых лет этого словоупотребления, скорее всего, нет. Но это вовсе не означает, что оно неприемлемо/ошибочно. "Опция" и "вариант" ничем не лучше. (И да, мы не говорим о художественной литературе!)

В качестве литературной альтернативы предложу, тем не менее, еще один вариант своего предложения:
_В сложившейся ситуации выбор у нас невелик._​


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Здесь нет умножения сущностей.


При чем тут умножение сущностей? Я про употребление слова _выбор_ во множественном числе, когда под ним, выбором, подразумевается _вариант._


Vovan said:


> вот это значение


_Танин выбор -_ он по определению один. И сделан. А у вас три. И не сделаны.


Vovan said:


> как минимум потому, что можно говорить о будущем выборе.


Тем не менее он один, а не несколько. И говорить о нём будет иметь смысл, когда он _будет сделан. _То есть он сам, на момент совершения мамой действия (которое указано в будущем времени), будет никакой не будущий, а уже сделанный. По этой причине дальнейшее занимательное развитие вашей мысли в сторону "потенциальных выборов девочки" я рассматривать не буду.


Vovan said:


> Сегодня мы часто говорим "опции", вчера говорили "варианты", однако первое (в данном значении) - сленг, а второе выражает слишком общее понятие, не привязанное всецело к идее выбора, при этом должной коннотации (сложность выбора, выбор как выход/путь и т.д.) не имеет ни первое, ни второе.


Я не слышал ни от кого сетований на "чрезмерную общность" и "отстутствие коннотации" у _варианта_. Сам затруднений по этому поводу тоже не испытываю. Не значит ли это, что вы высосали сие из пальца?


Vovan said:


> В художественной литературе прошлых лет этого словоупотребления, скорее всего, нет. Но это вовсе не означает, что оно неприемлемо/ошибочно. "Опция" и "вариант" ничем не лучше. (И да, мы не говорим о художественной литературе!)


Конечно, нет. Точно так же, как нет _одевать_ в значении _надевать. _И точно так же это именно потому, что оно - неприемлемо/ошибочно (для авторов, которые нормально владеют русским языком). Для вас - приемлемо, ну и что с того? Как вы думаете, кого предпочтёт ТС в качестве примера - вас или Толстого?
_Вариант _лучше уже тем, что может быть употреблён в имевшемся в виду значении: _выбор из трёх вариантов. _Ну да, слово заимствованное, для художественной литературы малопригодное. Ну, так мы ведь и не о ней, верно?


Vovan said:


> _В сложившейся ситуации выбор у нас невелик._


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> which is a hint that you shouldn't work off the English translation, but rather off the internal logic of the Russian


Yes, still the logic is often unclear for a native speaker as well. I suppose the issue with non-reflexive verb сложить is caused by semantic ambiguity which looks as a sort of recursion: you can treat the object as both a result of addition and an operand of addition. E.g. we can say _ребёнок сложил пирамидку из кубиков._ Here, to omit _из кубиков _is fine  only when the situation is clear from the context -  otherwise, we get ambiguity with e.g. _ребёнок сложил пирамидку в коробку - _which is based on the idea of clustering many toys together - but somehow is clustering _this particular toy itself,  _even if it is a single whole _(_while moving it, so it is like placed to there in parts - which could seem irrational but this is how the language works).


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> По этой причине дальнейшее занимательное развитие вашей мысли в сторону "потенциальных выборов девочки" я рассматривать не буду.


Жаль. А я как раз собирался рассказать про поступление сразу в несколько вузов, шведские семьи, свингеров, бисексуальность...  Ну ладно, не буду. Из уважения к Льву Николаевичу. Не одобрил бы, наверное.  

Лучше предложу вам математическую задачу - подумайте на досуге:
_"Твой выбор был не единственно возможным; был и другой выбор". Сколько всего было выборов у девочки - один или два?"_​


----------



## lena55313

GCRaistlin said:


> В каждый конкретный момент времени у него может быть только _выбор, _сиречь наличие возможности выбирать.


Абсолютно с вами согласна. _У него было два выбора_ - звучит странно. Выбор = возможность выбирать из имеющихся вариантов. Вариантов может быть сколько угодно.


----------



## lena55313

Vovan said:


> был и другой выбор


Другой выбор - это устойчивое выражение. Вряд ли оно доказывает возможность исчисления выбора в штуках.


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Vovan*
Один. _Выбор, _как существительное, образованное от глагола, имеет два значения: процесс _(предстоит трудный выбор)_ и результат процесса _(это мой выбор)._ _Был и другой выбор, _в сущности, означает просто _был выбор - _это о процессе, и слово _другой_ здесь, в общем-то, лишнее. И, как показывает практика, вредное - вызывающее эрозию смысла с далеко идущими иногда последствиями.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> _Был и другой выбор, _в сущности, означает просто _был выбор - _это о процессе, и слово _другой_ здесь, в общем-то, лишнее. И, как показывает практика, вредное - вызывающее эрозию смысла с далеко идущими иногда последствиями.


Тем не менее, иногда "другой выбор" вполне четко указывает на одну из нескольких альтернатив (возможных результатов, если угодно):
_Тот или другой выбор системы для исследования не остается бесследным: он влияет на естественнонаучное миросозерцание ученого. __(Алиханян. "Актуальные вопросы современной генетики", 1966 г.)_​_Некоторые заключенные делают другой выбор: они соглашаются сотрудничать с администрацией в деле, как пишется в официальных документах, исправления и перевоспитания других осужденных._ (Г. Хохряков. "Парадоксы тюрьмы", 1991.)​И потом, мы часто говорим о "правильном выборе и "неправильном выборе" в той или иной ситуации, утверждая тем самым, что выборов два.
Так что не всё так просто!


Spoiler: Правильный ответ на задачу:



Не так много.





lena55313 said:


> Другой выбор - это устойчивое выражение. Вряд ли оно доказывает возможность исчисления выбора в штуках.


Наверное, вы правы в том, что подсчету не подлежит.
Но соблазн велик! 

* * *
P. S. Ну ладно, пожалуй, завершим дискуссию?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Тем не менее, иногда "другой выбор" вполне четко указывает на одну из нескольких альтернатив (возможных результатов, если угодно)


"Возможные результаты" и "альтернативы" - не одно и то же. "Возможные результаты" - это "прошлое в будущем" (выбор ещё не сделан, и поэтому результат его - тоже выбор - пока неизвестен), "альтернативы" - это "здесь и сейчас".


Vovan said:


> И потом, мы часто говорим о "правильном выборе и "неправильном выборе" в той или иной ситуации, утверждая тем самым, что выборов два.


Нет тут никакого утверждения про "выборов два". Результат может быть правильный и неправильный. Он - сделанный - всегда один. А пока не сделан - его просто нет.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> А пока не сделан - его просто нет.


Но о нём можно говорить:
_Если ты сделаешь неправильный выбор, то проиграешь!_​​При чем тут "процесс"?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Процесс и есть, сиречь действие: _Поступишь неправильно - проиграешь!_


----------

